# Amish Elevator



## Catwoman76 (Feb 26, 2011)

A 15 yr old Amish boy and his father were in a mall.  They were amazed by almost eveyrthing they saw, but especially by two shiny, silver walls that could slide back together again.  The boy asked 'what is it father?'
The father, ( never having seen an elevator) responded 'Son, I have never seen anything like this in my life, I don't know what it is'. 
While the boy and his father were watching with amazemnet, a large old lady in a wheel chair moved up to the moving walls and pressed a button.  The walls opened, and the lady rolled between them into a small room.  The walls closed and the boy and his father watched the small numbers above the walls light up sequentially.  They continued to watch until the last number and then numbers began to light in reverse order.  Finally the walls opened up again and a gorgeous 20 something blond stepped out.
The father, not taking his eyes of the woman, said quietly to his son............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
' Go get your mother'

Sheena


----------



## kitten (Feb 26, 2011)

hehehehehehe very very funny  love it xxx


----------



## Northerner (Feb 26, 2011)

Nice one Sheena!


----------



## gail1 (Feb 26, 2011)

love it sheena pmsl


----------



## Catwoman76 (Feb 26, 2011)

gail1 said:


> love it sheena pmsl



Glad you liked it gail  Sheena x


----------



## Alan S (Feb 27, 2011)

Catwoman76 said:


> A 15 yr old Amish boy and his father were in a mall.  They were amazed by almost eveyrthing they saw, but especially by two shiny, silver walls that could slide back together again.  The boy asked 'what is it father?'
> The father, ( never having seen an elevator) responded 'Son, I have never seen anything like this in my life, I don't know what it is'.
> While the boy and his father were watching with amazemnet, a large old lady in a wheel chair moved up to the moving walls and pressed a button.  The walls opened, and the lady rolled between them into a small room.  The walls closed and the boy and his father watched the small numbers above the walls light up sequentially.  They continued to watch until the last number and then numbers began to light in reverse order.  Finally the walls opened up again and a gorgeous 20 something blond stepped out.
> The father, not taking his eyes of the woman, said quietly to his son............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
> ...


I'll be back soon. I have to take SWMBO into the big city where I've seen those things too...


----------

